
FBI Agents Seize Richard Burr’s Phone in Inquiry into Stock Sales - jbegley
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/14/us/politics/richard-burr-stocks.html
======
aspenmayer
'Senator Richard M. Burr of North Carolina temporarily stepped down on
Thursday as chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee, a day after F.B.I.
agents seized his cellphone as part of an investigation into whether he sold
hundreds of thousands of dollars’ worth of stocks using nonpublic information
about the coronavirus.

'The seizure and an accompanying search for his electronic storage accounts,
confirmed by an investigator briefed on the case, represented a significant
escalation of the inquiry by the Justice Department and the Securities and
Exchange Commission. They suggest that Mr. Burr, a Republican and one of the
most influential members of Congress, may be in serious legal jeopardy.

'Given the sensitivity surrounding the decision to obtain a search warrant on
a sitting senator, the move was approved at the highest levels of the
department, a senior Justice Department official said, meaning that Attorney
General William P. Barr signed off on it. The warrant to obtain Mr. Burr’s
phone was served to his lawyer, and investigators took Mr. Burr’s phone from
him at his home, according to the official who, like the investigator, spoke
on the condition of anonymity to publicly discuss the case.'

